# Low Gap to Apple Orchard



## Low Gap (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone made the hike from Low Gap to the Apple Orchard this to year to check on bear sign?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 8, 2010)

you talking about habersham? if so im sure their there


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you might mean on Chattahoochee and if so, I'm with treecutter, I bet they are there.


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

low gap is in hab. hunted there alot. deer and coon. my uncle and some buddies hunt there too. nice piece of land


----------



## Low Gap (Oct 25, 2010)

*Low Gap*

low gap is in Chatt. wma will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 25, 2010)

The Low Gap/Apple Orchard this fella is talking about is up on the Chattahoochee WMA...... I have not been up there this year but I can promise you one thing, you won't be alone. That place gets a lot of attention when the WMA opens up. If it is like Tray just a few miles away as the crow flies the acorns will be EVERYWHERE.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unicoidawg said:


> The Low Gap/Apple Orchard this fella is talking about is up on the Chattahoochee WMA...... I have not been up there this year but I can promise you one thing, you won't be alone. That place gets a lot of attention when the WMA opens up. If it is like Tray just a few miles away as the crow flies the acorns will be EVERYWHERE.



x2 there are always alot of people going in and out of there


----------



## BoozerJeff (Nov 1, 2010)

I talked to a guy this past thursday and he was up at the apple orchard and he didn't see any bear sign.  I decided to check out the app trail off Richard Russel and I hiked in a few miles and scouted for an hour or so but I didn't see much bear sign there.  I hope to be able to get back for the Nov hunt and drag a big boy out


----------

